# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers continue to report excellent walleye fishing on Devils Lake. This is 
especially true for smaller eating sized fish. The larger fish though have 
been tougher to come by. Anglers have been slip bobbering in the trees of the 
Mauvee Coulee, the west shore and Grahams Island area in the Flats, Creel Bay, 
and the Foughty's Point area. Trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners 
along the sunken roads of Pelican Lake, New Mill and Grahams Island; the rip 
rap along Hwy 281 near Minnewaukan Hwy 57 near Acorn Ridge, and Hwy 57 near 
Concrete Bay; the old shoreline along Mattern's Ridge, Stromme Addition, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus Point, Doc Hagen's, and the north end of Six Mile near the Pepsi 
Barn. Jointed shads and salmo hornets have been the most productive cranks. 
Pike continue to be caught mixed in with the walleyes, but their action has 
slowed. White bass fishing's been sporadic with anglers finding small schools 
scattered throughout the lake. Perch fishing remains slow at this time. For 
you shorefisherman, all the bridges of the lake have had a good evening and 
morning bite. Additionally, the north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19 and Hwy 57 
near Acorn Ridge have all been good as well. Lindy rigs, slip bobbers, or just 
a split shot with a plain hook and a leech or crawler have been working the 
best. Good Luck & Good Fishing


----------

